# Mollies



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

My friend just bought a balloon bellied molly. Were pretty positive that she is pregnant...as she is just huge, she had the biggest belly of all the mollies in the tank. We are assuming she is a female.

But I was wondering if there was any way that we could know when she is going to have the fry?

Also, I'm hoping that some survive as I am going to take some. How many do you think I should keep and what size tank would they fit comfortably in?


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

IME, approximately less than a week, when she has a boxy-shaped belly viewing from the side. aproximately 2 days, if her belly is angled or pointing to her anal, viewing from the top. if she is always hiding, she is about to drop.

if you want to have more fry, make your tank half planted, throw in alot of floating plants coz there you'll find most of the babies at the top. it would be best that the female should be alone in the tank. definately, no to breeding box. if possible, do not transfer the female, or if you do, make sure you should put the same water that she's in atm to the tank that she'll be transfered, so that she'll not much stressed out. 

mollies do love huge spaces, it don't matter to them the height of your tank, just the width. for optimum health 2-3 pot-bellied mollies per 10G wide.

btw, i got 12 pot-bellied females and only 2 males, and this is the process that i've been doing... i got over hundred of frys atm, 3 females are about to drop, in less than a week.

hope this helped,
-ronn


----------

